# DIY Paint



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have seen alot of people refurbish things and I like doing things myself. 
Im just looking for any pointers on pianting.

I haven't done any auto or metal painting with an air gun before. I have however done alot of painting with an airless painter (such jobs as interior wall, ceilings, exterior stucco ect) so I would say that I am somewhat ok with the technique. 

I have not bought a spray gun or any paint and need some advise as to what kind of gun or some examples of what works best and what types of paint to use.

I will mention that Im not looking for something thats show room quality. Im looking to just better the looks and preserve the life. 

First off I have a fisher plow that I would like to repaint. I have already cleaned up any blems and marks and its been scuffed up and ready to go. The black mounts are fine its just the blade that needs a freshen up.


Thanks in advance.
Second I have a fender to replace on my 99 dodge that has the typical dodge rust. The replacement fender I have is a different color and the whole truck could use a freshen up.
I also have some new unpainted fender flares to add. 

I have a shop bay available that is no problem to paint in and any over spray won't matter. Also I dont mind the prep work so I think this is something that I would like to do.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Buy a Husky HVLP gravity feed sprayer from HD. They are like $80 and they work really well. Then go to a automotive paint store and buy a good primer sealer. Ours comes thinned already so you just put it in the gun and paint. Buy good paint it seems to last longer then then cheap stuff and the job comes out much nicer. Also make sure you filter all of your paint while putting it in the gun. I'm sure they're are experienced painters on here that will give you much better info but that's just mine.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a real nice princess auto HVLP gun, I used the duplicolour paint shop pro paint from canadian tire for my ladder bars, its pre thinned and good to go, put a few coats of clear on it and I couldn't be happier, beautiful quailty and sooo simple and still fairly cheap... I can't imagine using a spray bomb on anything anymore


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I figured I would start a thread instead of just posting in the Canadian weather thread and look who replies

Thanks for the tips. I'll check that out 

There is a hot chick at homedepot I'll talk to


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1297472 said:


> I figured I would start a thread instead of just posting in the Canadian weather thread and look who replies
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I'll check that out
> 
> There is a hot chick at homedepot I'll talk to


Probably the same girl who wouldn't let me return my paint.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

hahaha, nope, nothing but Canucks.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I did a box side on my 05 2500hd. The paint itself turned out really good. But you can see some waves in the right light showing through from the body work below. If there is body work to be done, spend the most time on that, as the paint will not hide it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Im going to look over the truck this weekend in the shop, degrease it and scuff it all up. The bottoms of the doors are going to get a bit of a sanding and I have to take the letters off the doors and hood. I have someone cutting me new decals. I picked up a gun and bought the paint. I will take pictures also. The poor truck probably wont run after it will think I am going to sell it. I put a new exhaust on it and and few other parts. It was my first plow truck and my best driver uses it now and loves it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*Starting*

well I got started.
changed the fender, sanded and put a little bondo on some spots, and now they are primed. when the primer is on you notice other things so I still want to touch more up before I paint.

bought the paint and a gun. $280 total.

Fender flares will go on the truck and will be painted to match


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

few more. Its hard to get pictures the shop isnt that big.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking good so far, I say screw the paint and stucco it gold.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope you put GM paint on it.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

To the OP. You might not like what I have to say but sandblasting the plow is probably the only way you are going to get a long lasting paint job. Do not do what I did and get talked into using SEM brand Fisher paint. It comes out nice and looks real good but it does not last because it has no UV protection in it. The color only lasted a year and then in turned egg puke color. You need to use a real single stage urethane with the proper catalyst(hardener). I have to paint my plow again this year and I am going with corvette competition yellow single stage urethane paint. After sandblasting you would need to use an epoxy primer as well. This stuff is not cheap either. I just use a cheapo HVLP gun as well with a couple of different size needles and caps. You have to play around with them to get the finish you are looking for. Omni is PPGs off brand paint and primers and work well. 
Good luck.
T.J.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and spend the extra 30$ on some gloss/hardener additive. Less chance of runs, it will be dry to touch in 15 mins.Make sure you get proper temp reducer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1299545 said:


> Looking good so far, I say screw the paint and stucco it gold.


that stuff is so hard I bet it would be awesome
It sticks to anything

Lmao


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I rocker guarded the bottom few inches and the rear bumper before I painted.
Im really happy with how it came out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I painted the mirrors white and I have crome accents for bed rails, bug guard and mirrors.
Should look good when its all done.

probabaly wont start cause it will think its going forsale


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I did everything outside. I just strung three ropes and made a tent with tarps and then hung two other tarps on the ends so no real over spray would get out. I put a ladder in the bed of the truck to hold the top rope up incase any wind blew. It worked great.
I just wet the crushed ashphalt before I painted. I had two construction lights that I left on and it kept the tent warm which I think helped with the curing.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Prep is the key to good paint. Do yourself a favor and invest in a good DA sander. Paint doesnt hide imperfections, it amplifies them. Get your bodywork perfect, a dim droplight can help cast shadows and show imperfections. Then I use a sealing primer. I usually use a 2 part dupont automotive paint and an HVLP gun to apply. Let the paint "gas off" and apply a second coat. Once the second coat has gassed, spray a clear with hardener and let cure. Try to avoid clearing while it is very hot or humid out as it can cause it to blush. Once the clear has cured, wet sand and buff it to a shine.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm not painting a show PC I'm doin my oldest plow truck
It's white and the only time someone sees it is in a snow storm
And on top she doesn't slow down much So the 20mph paint job is good for me
I'm so happy with the look I drove it around town today with a big grin on my face
Old girls need love too.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

looks great dean! I like the rocker guard on there also!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks man
I can paint your trailer pink if you want one like mine

And don't worry I'll buy the next round (cheers)


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL, that one was great! 






Still laughing!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

still have to put the fender flares back on.
and I have some crome over lays for the door handles, tailgate handle and bug deflector

this was the second truck I ever bought. its a 1999 2500 CTD Sport


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

truck looks great...i just got done half ass painting my dump red from the goofy yellow the county had it, it only took mne 2 years to finally mess with it. but i didnt do any body work so it is just red cab with the rust just covered over.


----------

